# teca



## MOMO2

Hola.
En mi libro de Geronimo Stilton (sin acentos)
que por equivocación compré en catalán, un personaje estápidiendo por teléfono unas prendas.
Interviene otro y le dice


> ok, cosineta, jo m'ocupo de la teca!


 
"Vale, primita, me encargo yo de ...¿?"

Gracias


----------



## Mei

"teca" es la comida.

"Vale, primita, me encargo yo de la comida."


----------



## Ergis91

Como dice Mei, teca es comida, però se dice muy coloquialmente. Además también puede significar "cosas por hacer", "asunto", "faena", etc. Así que tu frase podria traducirse como:
"Vale, primita, yo me ocupo de todo!"

Así que depende del contexto.


----------



## panjabigator

Se puede decir "bona teca" en el sentido de "bon profit"?


----------



## Mei

panjabigator said:


> Se puede decir "bona teca" en el sentido de "bon profit"?



Hola panja, crec que s'entendria si es digués en aquest context. 

Salut!


----------



## Ergis91

panjabigator said:


> Se puede decir "bona teca" en el sentido de "bon profit"?



Nunca he oído decir "bona teca" en el sentido de "bon profit", ni en mi casa ni en el colegio.

Si la frase es algo como "bona teca, la que has comprat!", se referiría a que has comprado buena comida o bastante comida.


----------



## panjabigator

Ergis91 said:


> Nunca he oído decir "bona teca" en el sentido de "bon profit", ni en mi casa ni en el colegio.
> 
> Si la frase es algo como "bona teca, la que has comprat!", se referiría a que has comprado buena comida o bastante comida.



Gracias.  Me quedaré con "bon profit," pues 

PG


----------



## aclaparat

Ergis91 said:


> Como dice Mei, teca es comida, però se dice muy coloquialmente. Además también puede significar "cosas por hacer", "asunto", "faena", etc. Así que tu frase podria traducirse como:
> "Vale, primita, yo me ocupo de todo!"
> 
> Así que depende del contexto.



Ergis, em podries fer un exemple amb el segon significat. Jo pensava que només volia dir menjar i prou. 

Mercès! ^^


----------



## Ergis91

aclaparat said:


> Ergis, em podries fer un exemple amb el segon significat. Jo pensava que només volia dir menjar i prou.
> 
> Mercès! ^^



Un exemple: dos nois queden a casa d'un d'ells per fer un munt de deures que els han posat. Un li diu a l'altre:

- Ostres tio, avui no podem badar!
- Prou que ho sé T_T, encara ens queda molta teca!

És a dir, encara els queda molta feina a fer.

De totes formes la paraula "teca" no és gaire utilitzada. Diria que la gran major part de cops que l'he sentida ha estat en els dibuixos de la tele jaja.


----------



## panjabigator

Ergis91 said:


> Un exemple: dos nois queden a casa d'un d'ells per fer un munt de deures que els han posat. Un li diu a l'altre:
> 
> - Ostres tio, avui no podem badar!
> - Prou que ho sé T_T, encara ens queda molta teca!
> 
> És a dir, encara els queda molta feina a fer.
> 
> De totes formes la paraula "teca" no és gaire utilitzada. Diria que la gran major part de cops que l'he sentida ha estat en els dibuixos de la tele jaja.



Gràcies per l'exemple Ergis.  Em pots informar què vol dir "badar" en aquest sentit?  No pas de 'abrir,' oi?  És alguna cosa col.loquial?


----------



## aclaparat

Ergis91 said:


> De totes formes la paraula "teca" no és gaire utilitzada. Diria que la gran major part de cops que l'he sentida ha estat en els dibuixos de la tele jaja.



Crec que alguns cops sí l'he utilitzat. Però és veritat això dels dibuixos ^^


----------



## aclaparat

panjabigator said:


> Gràcies per l'exemple Ergis.  Em pots informar què vol dir "badar" en aquest sentit?  No pas de 'abrir,' oi?  És alguna cosa col.loquial?



BADAR v.
I. || 1. Obrir (la boca); cast. abrir. Llurs boques de caverna badant insondejables, Atlàntida vi. 

|| 2. intr. Estar distret, sense l'atenció fixa en allò en què caldria posar-la; cast. estar en babia. 

Loc.—a) Badar un pam de boca: quedar aturat d'admiració (Cat., Bal.). Estirà el coll, badà un palm de boca y romangué sense paraula, Penya Mos. iii, 208. 

 No val a badar: expressió per recomanar vigilància o atenció (Cat., Bal.).
    Refr.—a) «Qui bada, cau» (Men.); «Bada enfora, i cauràs prop» (Mall.).—b) «Dona que molt bada, acaba tard la fusada» (Sabadell).
    Fon.: bəðá (pir-or., or., bal.); baðá (occ.); baðáɾ (val.).
    Etim.: del llatí *batare, onomatopeia de l'acte d'obrir la boca.

--> Tenint en compte tot això badar significaria (Imagina-t'ho): algú que s'ha quedat distret mirant les musaranyes, és a dir, que no para atenció car està a la lluna de València,-I per il·lustrar-t'ho millor.- i s'ha quedat amb la boca oberta (Si vols fins i tot et pots imaginar que baveja una mica.. XD ).


----------

